# Slow MoCA Speeds



## 951SoCal (Jun 13, 2014)

I have the Roamio Pro and am using it to setup a MoCA network so that I can connect a few TiVo Minis and everything is working fine for the most part.

I get 350/20 internet speeds from TWC in my area and I do see these speeds when connected via ethernet to my router or via 5G WiFi if I'm reasonably close.

I have a brand new high end gaming PC upstairs that is just a bit too far from the WiFi router to get 350mbps speeds so I bought the Actiontec Bonded MoCA 2.0 Ethernet to Coax Adapter (Amazon.com: Actiontec Bonded MoCA 2.0 Ethernet to Coax Adapter (ECB6200S02): Computers & Accessories) so that I could get the full speeds via hardwire connection to my MoCA network. Problem is that I'm only getting about 120Mbps speeds and I can't figure out why or how to fix this.

I am using a MoCA certified splitter and have a POE filter installed at my drop into the house and my house is relatively new. I can get the 350Mbps speeds if I attach the modem to this Coax upstairs but just can't get it via MoCA.

Is it possible that the speed limitation is coming from the Roamio? My next to is to ditch using the Roamio to create the MoCA network and instead buy another Actiontech bonded MoCA adapter to see if that resolves the issue but curious if others have any input or ideas?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

951SoCal said:


> I have the Roamio Pro and am using it to setup a MoCA network so that I can connect a few TiVo Minis and everything is working fine for the most part.
> 
> I get 350/20 internet speeds from TWC in my area and I do see these speeds when connected via ethernet to my router or via 5G WiFi if I'm reasonably close.
> 
> ...


Your guess is correct, the Roamio is MoCA 1.1 and if that is creating your MoCA network, you will only get MoCA 1.1 speeds. If you get another bonded adapter and use it to create your MoCA network, you should be easily able to max out those internet speeds...assuming not too much MoCA traffic to other devices. Since you can get Ethernet to your Roamio, I would just switch it back to Ethernet after you get the new bonded adapter.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is an ability to upgrade the Roamio Pro to MoCA 2.0? My house was built with a single CAT5 jack (in the kitchen?) and so I've been using MoCA in lieu of Cat5 cables. I get right in the area of 140Mbps over the MoCA connection, but I'm paying for 1Gb service and would prefer to replace a couple of small boxes than the really big and expensive stuff.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

TheBigDogs said:


> Does anyone know if there is an ability to upgrade the Roamio Pro to MoCA 2.0? My house was built with a single CAT5 jack (in the kitchen?) and so I've been using MoCA in lieu of Cat5 cables. I get right in the area of 140Mbps over the MoCA connection, but I'm paying for 1Gb service and would prefer to replace a couple of small boxes than the really big and expensive stuff.


I think you can by using a Moca 2.0 adapter at the Pro rather than the built in Moca, but I'm not positive.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

-
-
-
-
-


Your TiVo will not benefit from any additional bandwidth.

The Cat5 in the kitchen was most likely meant to be used for telephone. I don't carry Cat3 on my my truck anymore...

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> -
> -
> -
> -
> ...


Your Tivo may not benefit but if you replace it's internal MoCA 1.1 with the MoCA 2.0 Actiontec ECB6200 bonded adapters and connect to it's Ethernet with those, I think you will be able to see a significant difference with transfers, you may be able to get 700+Mbps to other computers or devices with the same adapters, minis only have fast ethernet ports as I recall so it would not help with those even with a separate adapter or direct Ethernet connection.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

After re-deciphering your original post, I realize that what you want to do is increase the speed of your Gaming PC by eliminating the MoCA 1.1 (At the TiVO Roamio Pro).

I'd say that you actually MIGHT be able to get better throughput from your PC if it was connecting to another MoCA 2.0 device as opposed to a MoCA 1.1 device.

Another ECB6200 may very well do what you were thinking.

Let us know how that works, if you do it.

Actiontec also has a Router with MoCA 2.0 that might work good, too.

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Actiontec also has a Router with MoCA 2.0 that might work good, too.
> 
> -KP


I didn't know Actiontec offered a MoCA 2.0 router. Do you have a model number or a link?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Really?

Gigabit Wireless Router 4x4 802.11ac M6240L - Actiontec.com

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Really?
> 
> Gigabit Wireless Router 4x4 802.11ac M6240L - Actiontec.com
> 
> -KP


"Sorry, this product is only available through certain Internet Service Providers"
It is not available from Actiontec to the public and searching their products doesn't show.
EDIT: There are some ISP gateways which have MoCA 2.0 builtin, but even if your ISP offers such, sometimes it is difficult to get the MoCA enabled and to remain enabled, plus you will likely have a nice monthly rental fee. 
What can do this is a repurposed Verizon or Frontier G1100 router, which can usually be found on Ebay in the $100 range, these are dual band AC, and MoCA 2.0 but not the bonded version. You just connect your cable modem to the Ethernet WAN to use it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Awww...too bad!

Since your Google seems to be out, here's the list from the MoCA Alliance:

Certified Products

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Awww...too bad!
> 
> Since your Google seems to be out, here's the list from the MoCA Alliance:
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks alot, but my google works fine, I am actually quite familar with the MoCA Alliance and have not only have referenced them as a source, but I actually participated in some of their earliest MoCA trials.
I get that most folks like to be helpful and try to be, but sometimes their efforts fail, for various reasons, in this case like the fact that the device you mentioned and suggested for use, is simply not available to the public, just like splitters which can only be purchased in wholesale quantities, these suggestions to use such otherwise unavailable devices really isn't helpful to almost anyone here is it. There was absolutely nothing in my posts to warrant the "Really", " Awww...too bad!" and some snide reference about not knowing how to use google. My posts and questions directed to you are not littered or punctuated with the kind of adolescent crap. They were earnest and genuine requests for information which you claimed to possess, no snot included.
The post that you needed to "re-decipher" wasn't particularly difficult to read or understand, it never needed to be deciphered, but you did misunderstand it, you couldn't own that, so you had to "re-decipher" it. Misunderstandings/misreading can happen to anyone can happen to anyone. I simply tried to clarify and provide some accurate information. 
BTW, the link to the MoCA Alliance might have been better if it was directly to MoCA 2.0 Certified Products which are the applicable rated devices. The trouble of course is that to possibly find the gateways which might be available for retail purchase will have to be narrowed down to those which the ISP will actually support and provision, many ISP's have very narrow options and some will not provision any of the combo deals which many on that list have. They will only allow their own. The device I provided with MoCA 2.0, is only a router, and as such can be used almost anywhere, it is reasonably priced and can be easily found for sale, no problems or screening required.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Good one!

I provided no inaccurate information. I mentioned a new router that "might be good". Too bad it's not. I can see why you took it the way you did, considering your post.

Additionally, about the splitters, I never mentioned a model, fully knowing at the time that mortals likely wouldn't be able to obtain them. I very specifically said high frequency and low port isolation, so people looking would know what to look for. Then you spent about a dozen posts spluugging up another thread. Like you've now done to this one.

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Good one!
> 
> I provided no inaccurate information. I mentioned a new router that "might be good". Too bad it's not. I can see why you took it the way you did, considering your post.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I agree it was a good one, but seems to have had absolutely no positive effect on you. I did not say you provided "inaccurate information", but the inference was surely that you offered nothing useful either, which is the correct interpretation. 
Actually, you did specifically mention the make and model of the splitters you were referencing in your PM to me. I ordered several of the one brand which was actually available at this time for later comparison testing. 
Your counting and reading comprehension seems to be a tad flawed but the rest of my thinking and comments you will find in another PM. Which is probably a better place to deal with these issues. Check your PM if interested.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not certain what you bought, but by that link it looks like you bought 1. You need 2 2.0 adapters. One as host and the other as client.


----------

